# Peculiar froglet



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright, I've found something that I haven't heard of before.

I morphed my first benedicta froglet out almost four months ago. That froglet is still alive, however it hasn't put on any weight. That's fine, I figure froglets grow at their own pace.

The issue I'm having is that I checked my froglet tank and this frog (the frog has unique markers so I can tell that it's the first frog I morphed) keeps his mouth open. Like, wide open.

Now, I know he can use his jaw. I picked him up to get a better look and make sure it wasn't just something stuck to his chin (it's not, the mouth is definitely open) and he closed his mouth a couple of times, but it opened right back up.

What do I do? I assume the froglet is eating since it's survived so long (unless this is a recent development that I haven't noticed (they are pretty shy, it's entirely possible that it's been shy and I just haven't seen the issue)). What can I do? The froglet _does_ seem skinnier than the other froglets I'm keeping right now. Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Jake,

Is sounds like a deformity and not unusual as you have young parents. (Though it could have been damaged.) When it has happened here I euthanize the worst and others that are gimpy are typically given away with a group of frogs. Robert


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a veradero froglet with the same issue, the froglet winded up dyeing though, not what you can do.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Ive seen this in a few fants and a retic over the years. I though it may be a deformity,maby sust the muscles it uses to keep its mouth closed or something. I thought it may be a vit. deficiency but it never was proven as it was very random but it did happen to only the younger breeders It definately effected their eating enough to not allow them to keep a healthy weight but they survived for a while. I eventually put them down. Sorry to hear about it, Good luck with it Jake. 

Michael


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevedmind, looks like it was...

Good luck Jake


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

To anyone who may be confused, the deformity is limited to a single froglet (not surprising to have a deformity in the first froglet to morph out either). Upon immediate discover of this deformity I isolated the animal and had already made the decision to not ship this frog.


----------

